# Need help identifying this wood



## Matthew Stone (Nov 2, 2018)

it reminds me of walnut with the bark and color of the heart wood but I’m pretty sure it’s not. Any ideas?

Attached are pictures of the tree sliced up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2018)

walnut

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 2, 2018)

It is definitely walnut.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2018)

Matt, I'm pretty sure it's Walnut as well. Please go to the Introduction section and post there, tell us a little bit about yourself and your woodworking. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 2, 2018)

Black walnut, _Juglans nigra_, by the way, my daughter has / had a crush on a 9th or 10th grader named Matthew Stone...


----------



## phinds (Nov 13, 2018)

If this is not walnut, Mark Peet will eat my hat !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

